# Tecumseh h70 - no spark but i feel the jolt



## nickb4 (Jan 4, 2005)

just put in a new coil, points, condensor, plug on my tecumseh 7hp h70.
point gap is .020.

if i touch the end of the spark plug wire when i crank the motor if feel a jolt but the plug does not seem to have spark. any ideas?

Thanks,
nick


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

did you try a new plug. try that first you just might have a bad one. if its jolting you its getting it down there. either that or test the plug but plugs are cheap. get a new one and try it. if it works then it was the plug. if it don't means what you did wasn't right nearbought. but do try a new plug. no champions now. try an autolite 458. i usee em in my 6 and they do exeptionally well. don't foul as easy. now if the plug was good and went bad and new ones keep on doing it i'd look into a ring job because if the rings are worn out the plugs will foul.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 4, 2005)

thanks for the reply bugman but it's a new plug and just to make sure i tried it on my smaller snowblower and it worked fine. i wonder if the new coil is defective. I read on another post here where a guy bought a coil for his 6hp Tecumseh and it was defective. maybe mine is too. like i said I feel a jolt at the spark plug wire but maybe it's not strong enough. 

any other ideas out there? thanks.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

In my experience the old h60 and h70 motors do better if you set the gap on the points to 0.018 instead of 0.020, especially when the engine has been used alot. I've had several of these engines that wouldn't run at all with the points set to 0.020, but as soon as you change the gap to 0.018 it runs like brand new. Just something else to try.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 4, 2005)

thanks bb. i'll give that .018 a try over the weekend.


----------

